# Ship Builders Launch Era Of Mega-size Carriers



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

KOREA
the nations shipbuilders have recently seen their order boks swell in responce to soaring global demand for ultra large container ships.
on the back of techincal advances and growing intrest in larger carriers,the leading domistic shipbuilders are currently gearing up for mega-size container ships with a capacity of more than 10,000 TEUs
hyundai heavy ind.the worlds largest shipbuilder has compleated the development of 12,000 TEU ships,which are scheduled to be launched next year. the ulsun based co. which has been largely focused on container ships is building four 10,000-TEU vessles which are scheduled to be launched next year.
if a shipper orders a vessel now, the ship wont be launched untill 2009 at the earliest due to the excessive work lad at each shipyard.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

These 10,000 teu + designs have been mooted for some time now. To be absolutely clear, HHI have not actually taken any orders yet for their 12,000 teu ships. The article is a little confusing in that respect.

As discussed in another thread here, Korean yards are now believed to be virtually full for 2009 capacity with MSC widely rumoured to have last week ordered up to 12 ultra-post panamax containerships split between the three main Korean yards. Any 10,000 teu+ enquiry is therefore going to have to wait until 2010 !!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*Dom*



Thamesphil said:


> These 10,000 teu + designs have been mooted for some time now. To be absolutely clear, HHI have not actually taken any orders yet for their 12,000 teu ships. The article is a little confusing in that respect.
> 
> As discussed in another thread here, Korean yards are now believed to be virtually full for 2009 capacity with MSC widely rumoured to have last week ordered up to 12 ultra-post panamax containerships split between the three main Korean yards. Any 10,000 teu+ enquiry is therefore going to have to wait until 2010 !!
> 
> ...


 thanks phil,one line was added [which are scheduled to be launched next year] should read 12,000-TEU vesels for the first time ever in the industry dom


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

hyundai last week won a lucrative order from the israeli shipping co. zim for 8 mega size container ships,hyundai will build 4ships capable of carrying 8,200 tue's and 4 capable of carrying 10,000 containers.
hyundai is to provide the ships in the second half of 2009.
as far as we know the 10,000 t.e.u. carriers are the largest ever built in the world,we also have finished developing the 12,000 t.u.e.class.
we can start building as soon as we get orders,the ulsan based co. now has some 80 large size container vessels on its waiting list which accounts for about 40% of the global market


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Despite Zim/Zodiac putting out a press release, i'ts not entirely clear yet that the Zim order (through the Ofer Bros subsidiary Zodiac) is actually firm. They were beleived to be vying for 2009 berth space with MSC (see my previous post), but may have lost out.

The shipyards are being very tight lipped at the mement as these deals are not formally signed, but all should become clearer in the next couple of weeks.

Phil


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

The container vessels under construction at Lindo Yard are believed to be 13.500 TEU, they have 4 on order for Maersk.
As APM does not disclose this sort of info, then I cannot verify whether this is correct.
Jan


----------



## Patalavaca (Nov 2, 2005)

*Newbuilding Maersk 13,000 teu @ Odense*

Hi guys, 
you are probably all aware by now that the latest Maersk newbuilding caught fire whilst fitting out on the 9th. June.

The fire started in the engine room during welding. Some portable ( I believe) ventilation pipes ignited and the fire spread up the engine housing and into the accomodation.

My informant tells me that the top three decks are destroyed and Maersk are deciding whether to chop them off and rebuild them OR take the entire accomodation block of the NEXT in series and transplant it onto the damaged vessel. 

The only problem is the lifting of the new block onto the damaged ship - it is too tall / too heavy (?) to manage at the yard , apparently.


And now for the scoop- the ( damaged) ships name will be " EMMA MAERSK", named after Old man Moller's departed wife.

Good photos of the fire are at :-

http://www.112-odense.dk/

Under " Insatsbilleder" click on the " Skibsbrand , Lindø" title.


Regards, 
Rick (Gleam)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Was the old girl cremated like the ship Rick? (Ouch) 

Brian


----------



## Patalavaca (Nov 2, 2005)

*Cremation.....*

Brian, 
that was uncalled for,
rather a crisp comment , I thought.
You should be ASHamed of yourself: comments like that could see this site go up in smoke ...
If the subject is too hot for you to handle then you should get out of the galley.........or it will be the end of the road and it will urn you no respect at all.

Rick

(Gleam)


----------

